# Teichpflanzen wo kaufen?



## Hagen48 (7. Jan. 2013)

Hallo Forenuser, ich wünsche Euch allen ein gutes Neues Jahr und habe gleich eine Frage:
seit 2004 habe ich einen Gartenteich (ca. 4,5 x 3m, Wassertiefe max. o,9m). Im Laufe der Jahre hatte ich etliche Pflanzen eingesetzt, mittlerweile möchte ich den aus meiner Sicht dünner werdenden Bestand erneuern/ergänzen. Könntet Ihr mir bewährte Bezugsquellen aus dem Internet oder im Raum Koblenz nennen? Die einschlägigen Gartencenter sind doch nicht so ergiebig wie gehofft.
In der Hoffnung auf freundliche Resonanz grüßt Euch
Hagen


----------



## tomtom71 (7. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichpflanzen wo kaufen?*

Ich war hier immer recht zufrieden:

http://www.seerosensorten.de/nc/wasserpflanzen-shop/wasserpflanzen.html


----------



## Olli.P (7. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichpflanzen wo kaufen?*

Hallo Hagen

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

Schau doch mal im Flohmarkt vorbei in der Rubrik Biete steht da zur passenden Zeit fast immer was zum abstauben!  

Mit abstauben mein ich, das man die Ableger da meist gegen Portoerstattung bekommt!


----------



## Christine (7. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichpflanzen wo kaufen?*

Hallo Hagen,

bewährte Pflanzenanbieter sind naturagart.de und nymphaion.de.

Tipp 1: Bevor Du dort bestellst und Dich dann ärgerst, dass noch nichts kommt: Beide züchten ihre Pflanzen hier in Deutschland im Freiland und dementsprechend sind sie jetzt noch nicht lieferfähig.

Tipp 2: Achte auf die Angaben, ab wann die Pflanzen lieferbar sind. Hast Du eine dabei, die erst spät in Gang kommt, kann es die ganze Lieferung verzögern. __ Froschbiss z.B. ist dafür ein beliebter Kandidat.


----------



## Hagen48 (7. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichpflanzen wo kaufen?*



tomtom71 schrieb:


> Ich war hier immer recht zufrieden:
> 
> http://www.seerosensorten.de/nc/wasserpflanzen-shop/wasserpflanzen.html



Danke für den Tipp, meine Frau wird alles durchstöbern .


----------



## Hagen48 (7. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichpflanzen wo kaufen?*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Hallo Hagen
> 
> und
> 
> ...



Danke Olaf,
im Biete-Forum habe ich noch nichts gefunden. Ist wohl auch noch etwas früh im Jahr


----------



## Hagen48 (7. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichpflanzen wo kaufen?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Hagen,
> 
> bewährte Pflanzenanbieter sind naturagart.de und nymphaion.de.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank Christine, wir schauen bereits eifrig nach.
Schöne Grüße von Hagen


----------



## Hagen48 (9. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichpflanzen wo kaufen?*

Hallo Forenfreunde und Ratgeber,
ich habe jetzt Pflanzen bei Naturagart bestellt und freue mich darauf, wenn das Wetter im Frühjahr auf geht 
Schöne Grüße Euch allen von Hagen


----------



## Mila (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichpflanzen wo kaufen?*

Naturagart ist ein toller Shop! Da habe ich auch schon einiges für meinen Garten bestellt  Gerne bestelle ich auch bei [_hier stand ein Werbelink_]. Da habe ich unter anderem auch den Großteil meiner __ Kübelpflanzen bestellt, die ich um den Teich herum aufgestellt habe. 

Habe euch auch ein Foto davon angehangen  Was sagt ihr?

Liebe Grüße,
Mila


----------



## Christine (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichpflanzen wo kaufen?*

Hallo Mila,

den Werbelink habe ich mal entfernt, ich kann auf Deinem Foto nämlich keine nennenswerten __ Kübelpflanzen sehen.
Wenn Du tatsächlich Deinen Teich vorstellen möchtest, kannst Du dies in der Rubrik "Miniteiche" tun.


----------

